# Swan Eggs



## bigbird2121 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am looking for swan eggs. If anyone knows of anybody that has any, please let me know. THanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

bigbird. I think you have the wrong forum.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bigbird2121 said:


> I am looking for swan eggs. If anyone knows of anybody that has any, please let me know. THanks


how interesting, what ya gonna do with them. they are hard to find, you may just want to buy some cygnets.


----------



## bigbird2121 (Mar 14, 2009)

I want to incubate them and put them on my pond. I can't find cygnets either and thought the eggs would be less expensive due to the risk involved.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bigbird2121 said:


> I want to incubate them and put them on my pond. I can't find cygnets either and thought the eggs would be less expensive due to the risk involved.


not from whatI have seen online, do a google search, I bet you can find some cygnets, but the egg idea was neat. perhaps a local search in your area, someone may give you some extra eggs. but if they have swans, you can always ask if hey would sell a few cygnets. here is just one that I came across, don't know the rep but here it is
http://www.canadiangoosecontrol.com/purchase_swans.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> not from whatI have seen online, do a google search, I bet you can find some cygnets, but the egg idea was neat. perhaps a local search in your area, someone may give you some extra eggs. but if they have swans, you can always ask if hey would sell a few cygnets. here is just one that I came across, don't know the rep but here it is
> http://www.canadiangoosecontrol.com/purchase_swans.php


 from what I saw on that site they sell mallards for $100 a pair, so my guess is their swans will cost you a small fortune but as SW said just look around the web Im sure you will be able to come up with some somewhere depending on the type you are looking for


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well from my experience, and from knowing people that Bred swans, why would you sell Eggs, or Cygnets when you can get so much for year old Birds?
I know i would not! Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Well form my experience, and from knowing people that Bred swans, why would you sell Eggs, or Cygnets when you can get so much for year old Birds?
> I know i would not! Dave


good point, probably why they are hard to find, local search would be best, if someone was nice enough to give a few eggs from a second clutch or something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

well there is always someone out there selling something so Im sure one could find swan eggs or cygnets too 
like here http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1237007373


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

395.00 for three unsexed Cygnets, plus shipping, sounds risky to me. Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

its always a risk, thats why I would always suggest they find someone closer as in within their own state if they could


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good point Lakota... Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

oh and I might add that if you do buy some birds try not to do business with some one with alzhiemers disease cuz I had a frend buy swans from a guy who had that and when she went to pick up her swans it really got ugly cuz he dint remember her and I will leave it at that  oh that was a day I will never forget


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! THAT one hits home..... Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

honestly who would have thought , but if I didnt go with her I would have never believed it myself


----------

